# Lets see who can guess this wood...



## barry richardson (May 27, 2021)

No prizes, just the honor of being a winner... its about 6"x9"

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4


----------



## T. Ben (May 27, 2021)




----------



## barry richardson (May 27, 2021)

T. Ben said:


>


Wrong answer, next contestant.....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jasonb (May 27, 2021)

Wag - sissoo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 27, 2021)

Catclaw............ Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Tom Smart (May 27, 2021)

I second Jason’s sissoo guess.


----------



## Tom Smart (May 27, 2021)

Looks like another Indian rosewood piece I’ve seen.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Tom Smart (May 27, 2021)

BTW, Barry, that’s a very cool piece.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 27, 2021)

DIW


----------



## Barb (May 27, 2021)

My guess is beautiful wood!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb (May 27, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> No prizes, just the honor of being a winner... its about 6"x9"View attachment 209743View attachment 209744View attachment 209745


The optical illusion of the throat is trippy. In the first pic the throat looks shallow and in the second it looks long. :) Awesome piece!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (May 27, 2021)

Gorgeous piece Barry!

I say Eucalyptus


----------



## barry richardson (May 27, 2021)

No one has got it so far, thanks for the complements!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (May 27, 2021)

Eastern red cedar


----------



## duncsuss (May 27, 2021)

Mesquite?


----------



## barry richardson (May 27, 2021)

No and no...A hint; the color is not typical of this wood....


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 27, 2021)

Oh now you tell us. Well that makes it...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nubsnstubs (May 27, 2021)

That last piece shown looks a little like Texas Ebony. ......... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## duncsuss (May 27, 2021)

barry richardson said:


> No and no...A hint; the color is not typical of this wood....


Oh, that makes it easy then: Silver Birch.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Karl_TN (May 27, 2021)

Sweet gum?


----------



## Nature Man (May 27, 2021)

Monkey pod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 28, 2021)

It's some of that secretive petrified sinker Arizona ash burl!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 28, 2021)

palo verde, probably not but he does like that

acacia, shoestring or willow


----------



## barry richardson (May 28, 2021)

All good guesses folks........ But no. Another hint, it is considered junk wood by most woodworkers and turners.....


----------



## Mr. Peet (May 28, 2021)

I was going with African sumac until you said color was off. Now I'll have to rethink if thought time is available...


----------



## Mike Hill (May 28, 2021)

Hackberry?


----------



## Jonkou (May 28, 2021)

Poplar


----------



## barry richardson (May 28, 2021)

Jonkou said:


> Poplar


John is getting warm!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 28, 2021)

cottonwood
i've seen it like that up around wikieup Az

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (May 28, 2021)

If poplar is warm - then maybe cottonwood or aspen


----------



## Mike Hill (May 28, 2021)

vegas urban lumber said:


> cottonwood
> i've seen it like that up around wikieup Az


When I saw this I thought wikieup was like walkabout - down under. But by GOLLLY - there is a Wikieup Arizona! I looked on a map!


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 28, 2021)

here's a herringbone table i made with cottonwood in that same tone from wikieup south of kingman
dark stained walnut border

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (May 28, 2021)

spalted as well milled that on my own sawmill

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213 (May 28, 2021)

Rainbow poplar


----------



## Trob115 (May 28, 2021)

Cottonwood ?


----------



## barry richardson (May 28, 2021)

Congrats Trev! You guessed it first. You are a wise and handsome man  and nice table BTW. It is indeed cottonwood, Freemont cottonwood I'm pretty sure, which is the native cottonwood here in the southwest. Fun fact; Named after the same dude as Freemont Street in Vegas, the early explorer John C. Freemont. A friend of mine with a mill got ahold of some huge logs, and gave me all the bumps and knobs he cut off to fit it into his mill. They all had this dark color, varying from light brown to dark red/brown like the piece above. I suspect the color may fade some over time though...





Here is a bowl almost 2' in diameter I made from it, holds my "wood garden"




And a similar sized one yet to be finished...

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Mike1950 (May 28, 2021)

cool bowl- nice burl

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Barb (Jun 3, 2021)

I never would've guessed that as cottonwood. Especially after my last experience with it. :) It's beautiful!


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 3, 2021)

Barb said:


> I never would've guessed that as cottonwood. Especially after my last experience with it. :) It's beautiful!


Thanks! yea I've never seen any like it either...


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 3, 2021)

@barry richardson, between Yarnell and Peeples Valley, there's a bunch of Cottonwoods that have that color, or very close to it. Near Skull Valley it's about the same on the cottonwoods......Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## theturtle (Jul 15, 2021)

yew


----------



## phinds (Jul 15, 2021)

theturtle said:


> yew


Are you seriously guessing that it is yew after it has already been ID'd as cottonwood?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## GS-76 (Jul 15, 2021)

Another note, Fremont National forest in lakeview Ore is named after John Fremont. He and his men wintered in Paisley, Summer lake Ore after coming down from Winter rim in the winter to wait until spring to continue thier journey.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## theturtle (Jul 19, 2021)

phinds said:


> Are you seriously guessing that it is yew after it has already been ID'd as cottonwood?


My husband guessed yew and sent the guess before reading the rest of the thread and found out what it was.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## phinds (Jul 19, 2021)

theturtle said:


> My husband guessed yew and sent the guess before reading the rest of the thread and found out what it was.


Uh huh! Blame it on the man

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## theturtle (Jul 20, 2021)

Really it was him.

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mlyle (Aug 2, 2021)

Walnut

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## phinds (Aug 2, 2021)

Mlyle said:


> Walnut


Are you seriously guessing that it is walnut after it has already been ID'd as cottonwood?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Aug 2, 2021)

phinds said:


> Are you seriously guessing that it is walnut after it has already been ID'd as cottonwood?


Maybe you should just lock this thread to avoid future frustration...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 2, 2021)

but maybe is Jafuw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NCWoodArt (Aug 4, 2021)

Mineral stained oak.


----------



## phinds (Aug 4, 2021)

NCWoodArt said:


> Mineral stained oak.


OK, now you're just trolling.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Aug 4, 2021)

phinds said:


> OK, now you're just trolling.


i'm not sure what speed the membership here is cruising at


----------



## NCWoodArt (Aug 6, 2021)

On my phone it didn't show the page with the correct guess being made. Never would have guessed cottonwood wood.


----------



## phinds (Aug 6, 2021)

NCWoodArt said:


> On my phone it didn't show the page with the correct guess being made. Never would have guessed cottonwood wood.


Yeah, this particular type of cottonwood turned up in a different thread some time back and nobody had a clue that it could possibly be cottonwood. Somebody did eventually guess it but I think that was more luck than anything else.

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------

